# Picture Postbox - A unique social network for photographers



## TrickyRic (Jun 1, 2008)

Picture Postbox is a unique social network for photographers, artists, and other producers of digital imagery.

Unlike other image hosting services, Picture Postbox aims to build a community of skilled image producers and provide them with a medium for sharing their work.

http://picturepostbox.com


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 1, 2008)

Ummm isn't that what we do here?:greenpbl:


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

To an extent, yes. Picture Postbox aims for simplicity though, providing an easy to maintain portfolio and a news system similar to that of other social networks such as Facebook.

The features are somewhat limited as yet, but as development progresses the site will offer certain advantages such as a much more robust notifications system allowing members to keep track of the additions made by friends.


----------

